# Private Insurance Health Care Costs



## DreamsofEurope (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello, I am interested in knowing what sort of annual costs a couple can expect to see for Private Health Insurance in Portugal. Based on the literature I have been reading, as we are Canadian Citizens, one of whom has recently gotten then EU Passport, we will become temporary residents for up to 5 years and responsible for covering our health care costs. In year 5, we can then apply for Permanent Residency - provided we pass the language requirement - and at that point are eligible to be part of the Public Health System in Portugal.

What annual costs (rough range) can a couple expect to pay for private Health?

Thank you in advance for your assistance in this matter.

Cheers.


----------



## topofthehill (Sep 7, 2020)

DreamsofEurope said:


> Hello, I am interested in knowing what sort of annual costs a couple can expect to see for Private Health Insurance in Portugal. Based on the literature I have been reading, as we are Canadian Citizens, one of whom has recently gotten then EU Passport, we will become temporary residents for up to 5 years and responsible for covering our health care costs. In year 5, we can then apply for Permanent Residency - provided we pass the language requirement - and at that point are eligible to be part of the Public Health System in Portugal.
> 
> What annual costs (rough range) can a couple expect to pay for private Health?
> 
> ...


You’ve been reading the wrong literature then.

All residents, temporary or not, have free access to Portuguese healthcare. It doesn’t matter if you’re Canadian or Mongolian, same for everyone. Good news.

You don’t need to pass the language test for permanent residency. That is only for applying for citizenship.

If you do want health insurance it depends on your ages. It’s far cheaper than in the USA for example. For a first class policy will be less than €300 a month per couple if you in your 60s.

Lots of Facebook pages full of Canadians in Portugal who can answer your specific questions.


----------



## topofthehill (Sep 7, 2020)

topofthehill said:


> You’ve been reading the wrong literature then.
> 
> All residents, temporary or not, have free access to Portuguese healthcare. It doesn’t matter if you’re Canadian or Mongolian, same for everyone. Good news.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that one of you has an EU passport. That simplifies things immensely. They can gain residency immediately then the partner can get residency under family reunification rules fairly simply.


----------

